
Ask HN: For an app with Bitcoin wallets, is it okay to hedge users money? - itsyogesh
I am not sure if I am using the term hedging correctly. What I mean to say is if someone adds some fixed amount of money from a bank to the bitcoin wallet, is it a good idea to keep the exact value in wallet and take the volatility bit out for the users. So no matter how the bitcoin exchange performs the wallet amount remains the same. If it goes down, we as a startup bear the losses or if it goes up, we earn the profits.
======
libeclipse
As long as you make it perfectly clear to the user, this should be fine.

Not sure if anyone would be up for it though---I mean I certainly wouldn't.
Sure it would remove the volatility but that volatility could give the user
massive profits. Just look at the BTC price right now!

~~~
itsyogesh
That's the issue. All the people I interacted with are generally afraid of
putting their money in bitcoin because of the volatility. Sure, people with
interests in bitcoin trading would definitely not like that, but for normal
people it would be a no-brainer since they can get out the same amount of
money they put in, as they do with banks.

